# Mermaid Betta Fish



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I suck at drawing people. And Mermaids. But one day I was bored and scrolling DeviantART.com and the next think I knew Scout and Kai(SIP) were Mermaids. I feel a little foolish about it. Here's Scout as himself and as a merman :


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kai as himself and as a merman:


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh that's a clever idea! I like it! And you say you suck at drawing people? Trust me you are WAY better than me! (All I can draw is stick figures lol)


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol! Thank you! I'm better with realism-ish animals, but I try people too sometimes.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Those are really good! I have the same problem- I can draw animals well, but not people.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> Those are really good! I have the same problem- I can draw animals well, but not people.


I also have the same problem, I just have never found a reason to draw people, mostly because I hate people and the way they are. (my family, and everyone here are exceptions.)


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

sweetbettafish said:


> Those are really good! I have the same problem- I can draw animals well, but not people.


Thanks! I have alot of trouble with people. Especially eyes, so that's why both of them have that flop of hair covering an eye :/


----------

